
Homograph Goes Phishing – An Old New Way for Perfect Email Phishing Attacks - offensity
https://www.offensity.com/en/newsroom/sophisticated-spear-phishing-campaigns-using-homograph-attacks/
======
iamnoone
great writeup, keep it up!

